# Exterior door replacement



## tortuga (Nov 16, 2007)

I want to replace a old wooden exterior door with a pre-hung steel insulated door. 

I've taken off the old storm door already (took pics before i took it off)

Do I strip out all the wood beside the brick so that i install a prehung door directly to the brick or should i keep the existing frame?
Here are some pics, hopefully someone would have a better sense of what i need to do. thanks.

Right now, i'm trying to determine if there is more of the frame that I should be taking out cause i dont know if it's just moulding or what have you.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome Jim:
Thanks for the pics; it adds a lot to understanding your situation.
I would remove all the wood, set the new frame and then see what is needed to fill in around it. The brick arch will require some fancy fitting. You may want to add new wood trim on both the inside and outside that overlaps the steel frame a little, to warm it up in touch and sight. Foam insulation will be a big help too, just don't over do it and put too much pressre on the new frame.
Glenn


----------



## tortuga (Dec 6, 2007)

took me a few days, but I finished installing the exterior door.  Now, there is no cold air leaking through the door and it's made a difference in interior comfort. 

After removing all the frame, I found out that i had to do some filling in of mortar (it'll also help to make the opening strong and stable)
Building a new threshold and frame, install the door, shim, and insulate.

Here are some pics.


----------

